# Electricity



## mbenonis (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't normally post to hawk websites, but this is a rare exception. As I was surfing around tonight for information on three-phase power systems, I found an awesome resource for everything electricity and electronics. It's an e-book called "All About Circuits," and it's available online at http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/.


----------



## moojoe (Sep 12, 2005)

very nice find. thankyou!


----------



## ship (Sep 12, 2005)

What's a hawk website?


----------



## mbenonis (Sep 12, 2005)

ship said:


> What's a hawk website?



I meant "to hawk," as in to promote.


----------



## CHScrew (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks. There is a ton of info on there.


----------

